# Caterpillar?



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Anyone have an idea what these are? I have hundreds of them all over my drive every morning.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Millipedes. Google greenhouse millipede and see if the pictures look like yours.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

****o1 said:


> Millipedes. Google greenhouse millipede and see if the pictures look like yours.


Looks like Bifen controls them. Thanks!


----------

